# Batton down the hatches



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

well, we are closing shop at 2pm. Drama is expected whichever way the cookie crumbles. Put your hard hat on.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Just back from City Stars, every policeman I saw was swinging his wallop them over the head stick.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Think everything is closing at 2pm...


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Think everything is closing at 2pm...


 just one more month then eveything closes at 2pm, for an entire month...sigghhh


----------



## alexvw (Mar 10, 2012)

Hubby's office closed at 12, school is cancelled for tomorrow. Bloody hell, let's hope for the best.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Kids school closes lunchtime
My factory closed 2pm

Let's hope just a precaution


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

And as usual, my husband happens to be the only person in town that will actually be at work - working...until sunset.


----------

